
Piers Sellers has died - bssrdf
https://www.facebook.com/NASA.GSFC/posts/10155604140445898
======
melling
Pancreatic cancer. Sally Ride also died from this. It's the one cancer that
when you find out you have it, it's usually too late for treatment.

Almost 9 years has passed since Randy Pausch spoke before Congress and the
survival rate has not improved:
[https://youtu.be/BaD1TsjGR0w](https://youtu.be/BaD1TsjGR0w)

------
astrodust
It's kind of disrespectful for Facebook to literally shove in my face a "Sign
Up" billboard on something like this.

